# Timber Sports in Wyoming



## dcphinney

I am thinking about getting into timber sports and I am curious if anyone knows of any comps or gatherings in the northern Wyoming area?
Thanks,
Cole


----------



## Keith F.

The only timber sports that go on in wyoming that I know of would be in Saratoga. I'm not sure what time of year they have it but we drove from glenrock to checkout a job down there and I had heard about timber sports in Saratoga.


----------

